# What Wattage Is Everyone Vaping At



## Vaping Charm

Good Morning Everyone 

I'm curious to know as to what wattage everyone is vaping at 

I'm currently vaping at 50w. Not a huge cloud chaser but when I do, I find 75 to be my limit

Are you a flavour chaser or a cloud chaser? 

Let me know. 

Have a great Sunday everyone  

Kind Regards 

Neil Schmidt 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Rob Fisher

25W to 75W depending on the device. I love clouds but it's all about the flavour for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

I am mainly chasing flavour Neil

So around 30 Watts on the Reos (mechanical with coil resistance of about 0.5 ohms)

On the regulated devices it varies:
6 watts on the Evod for mornings and stealth 
12-15 Watts on the Lemo1 and SubTank for long restricted lung hits
And 25 to 30 watts on the other devices mainly

But mainly using juices that vary from 12 to 18mg so the "lowish" power works fine for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Vaping Charm

Morning Rob

I find 35w to be pretty good if I'm 'vaping hard' but I try to to take it easy lolz. I'm quite the nicotine junkie 

Sent from my GT-I9195

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaping Charm

Silver said:


> I am mainly chasing flavour Neil
> 
> So around 30 Watts on the Reos (mechanical with coil resistance of about 0.5 ohms)
> 
> On the regulated devices it varies:
> 6 watts on the Evod for mornings and stealth
> 12-15 Watts on the Lemo1 and SubTank for long restricted lung hits
> And 25 to 30 watts on the other devices mainly
> 
> But mainly using juices that vary from 12 to 18mg so the "lowish" power works fine for me


I'm quite amazed how many vapers like yourself have different setups for different styles of vaping. It's amazing to see how much love and dedication people have for the art of vaping. 

Sent from my GT-I9195

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Vaping Charm said:


> I'm quite amazed how many vapers like yourself have different setups for different styles of vaping. It's amazing to see how much love and dedication people have for the art of vaping.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195



Indeed @Vaping Charm 

I think the best part about vaping is the variety:
- lung hit versus MTL - very different and each with pros and cons - I do both depending on the mood
- high power, medium power, low power. Such different experiences
- style of atty - high end rta tank, more basic clearomiser, dripper
- juice - here it varies greatly in flavour, nic and PG/VG ratio

And the combinations of the above yield such different vape experiences


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hi @Vaping Charm 
If someone could tell me I will let you know what I vape at hahaha.
My new EDC is now a cricket
Running the cricket @ .45 ohm .
Of late I have been vaping between 80w and 120w. When really going for clouds 180w. But nic levels very low 3mg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaping Charm

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @Vaping Charm
> If someone could tell me I will let you know what I vape at hahaha.
> My new EDC is now a cricket
> Running the cricket @ .45 ohm .
> Of late I have been vaping between 80w and 120w. When really going for clouds 180w. But nic levels very low 3mg.


Morning @Clouds4Days 

I have never vaped passed 80w I find the vape to be extremely hot and the flavour becomes 'muddy'. What flavour do you get at 180w omg  

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @Vaping Charm
> If someone could tell me I will let you know what I vape at hahaha.
> My new EDC is now a cricket
> Running the cricket @ .45 ohm .
> Of late I have been vaping between 80w and 120w. When really going for clouds 180w. But nic levels very low 3mg.



Hi @Clouds4Days , by my calculations you are vaping at 156.8 Watts when the batts are fresh, assuming no volt drop.

Formula for power is P = V squared divided by Resistance
In the cricket, its a series setup so the voltage when fresh is 8.4 V
That squared is 70.56
Divided by 0.45 ohms gives 156.8 Watts

In reality, there is a bit of a voltage drop, so its probably a bit lower - say 8 volts. So 64/0.45 which is 142.2 Watts.

Staggering power!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mac75

Depending on the device and tanks. Mostly TC at 270d and 50w on crowns. On my mechs around 140w with drippers - clapton builds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Vaping Charm said:


> Morning @Clouds4Days
> 
> I have never vaped passed 80w I find the vape to be extremely hot and the flavour becomes 'muddy'. What flavour do you get at 180w omg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195


If I would have to describe the flavours at 180w and the feeling I would say it must taste very similar as if you were flying in plane at 10 000 feet at about 800 km/h and if you had to stick your head out and try eat real clouds they should resemble the same thing more a less.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vaping Charm

Clouds4Days said:


> If I would have to describe the flavours at 180w and the feeling I would say it must taste very similar as if you were flying in plane at 10 000 feet at about km/h and if you had to stick your head out and try eat real clouds they should resemble the same thing more a less.


Holy shit  

I want some of that lolz. Can just imagine the 18mg nicotine rush at that wattage. As stated before I'm quite the nicotine junkie   

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## BumbleBee

I tend to stick to around 40W on most of my tanks. My preferred RTAs are dual coil ones like the Billow v2, Bellus, Crius and Griffin all with 26g 2.5mm builds around 0.45 ohms, these are what gets me through the day with between 6 and 12mg juices. The AIO comes in very handy if a stealth device is called for, this runs 18mg. And when I need to really stretch out my lungs and let of some steam I have a twisted 24g dual coil build in the Velocity RDA at 0.15 ohms, this runs between 80 and 150w with 3 or 6mg. I like a good throat hit and I like my flavour, clouds are less important but are still very satisfying to create

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BumbleBee

Oh and if you're after a proper throat hit a strong menthol in the trusty iJust2 with stock 0.3 ohm coil does the trick. Nothing quite like a vapeable brain freeze to clear out those clogged up airways. This setup should be somewhere around 60 or 70w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaping Charm

BumbleBee said:


> I tend to stick to around 40W on most of my tanks. My preferred RTAs are dual coil ones like the Billow v2, Bellus, Crius and Griffin all with 26g 2.5mm builds around 0.45 ohms, these are what gets me through the day with between 6 and 12mg juices. The AIO comes in very handy if a stealth device is called for, this runs 18mg. And when I need to really stretch out my lungs and let of some steam I have a twisted 24g dual coil build in the Velocity RDA at 0.15 ohms, this runs between 80 and 150w with 3 or 6mg. I like a good throat hit and I like my flavour, clouds are less important but are still very satisfying to create


@BumbleBee this is insane lolz. You're like the James Bond of Vaping  a vape setup for every situation and occasion  

Sent from my GT-I9195

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Vaping Charm said:


> @BumbleBee this is insane lolz. You're like the James Bond of Vaping  a vape setup for every situation and occasion
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195


I like having all my bases covered and being prepared, giving those stinkies zero chance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

I only vape on the moonshot RTA. 

Dessert vapes twisted 24g .2 build 3mg nic at 90watts. 

Black Bird tobacco 6mg .35 build at 70watts.


----------



## Dave1

I am happy on the Lemo and Lemo drop with a build of 1 to 1.2 and 25 to 30 W during the day. Exclusively vaping DIY high VG @ 3mg lately mostly cerials and deserts. Dripping is only at home as pocket space is limited and I don't like leaving juice and batteries in the car as at some stage during the day it will be parked in the sun. My happy spot on the Velocity is 70 to 90W on a build of .4 to .5 with the current batch of juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaping Charm

VapeSnow said:


> I only vape on the moonshot RTA.
> 
> Dessert vapes twisted 24g .2 build 3mg nic at 90watts.
> 
> Black Bird tobacco 6mg .35 build at 70watts.


I love dessert vapes 

I'm interested to know what your volts and amp readings on your batteries are like on that .2 build

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Vaping Charm

Dave1 said:


> I am happy on the Lemo and Lemo drop with a build of 1 to 1.2 and 25 to 30 W during the day. Exclusively vaping DIY high VG @ 3mg lately mostly cerials and deserts. Dripping is only at home as pocket space is limited and I don't like leaving juice and batteries in the car as at some stage during the day it will be parked in the sun. My happy spot on the Velocity is 70 to 90W on a build of .4 to .5 with the current batch of juice.


Hi @Dave1 When you vape at 70w - 90w, do you do this in short bursts or for a few hours at a time? 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## WARMACHINE

40 watts on single battery reg mods
50 watts on dual battery reg mods
60 watts on triple battery reg mods
100 watts on dual battery mech mods
80 watts on single battery mech mods
30 watts on squonker mech mod
60 watts on "regulated" squonker mech mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415

Between 40w and 90w depending on the build


----------



## Vaping Charm

WARMACHINE said:


> 40 watts on single battery reg mods
> 50 watts on dual battery reg mods
> 60 watts on triple battery reg mods
> 100 watts on dual battery mech mods
> 80 watts on single battery mech mods
> 30 watts on squonker mech mod
> 60 watts on "regulated" squonker mech mod



@WARMACHINE Do you have a pic of your sqounker mech mod? 


Sent from my GT-I9195

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

30 - 35 watts for me!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaping Charm

Yiannaki said:


> 30 - 35 watts for me!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


@Yiannaki 

What's the reason for not going any higher?  

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Dave1

Vaping Charm said:


> Hi @Dave1 When you vape at 70w - 90w, do you do this in short bursts or for a few hours at a time?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195


Hi Vaping Charm. Usually short sessions a couple of times a night as the family complains about the clouds. When mixing and testing it does go on for longer as there is usually 20 or more mixes at various stages of steeping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

50-70W on 0.3ohm coils.. Straight lung hits..


----------



## Vaping Charm

Gizmo said:


> 50-70W on 0.3ohm coils.. Straight lung hits..


@Gizmo you must have sailors lungs lol. I bark like crazy when I do straight lung hits 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Depends... sub ohm stock coils at around 30 for the most part, RBA deck for the Subtank at .5 ohms and 17 watts, Griffin with .4 ohm clapton build at 60 watts, .4 ohm twisted steel in the Tsunami at 80 watts... Most RTA around 60 watts and fat dripper builds 80 and up is normal. Staged fused claptons maybe 100 watts for no ramp up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Vaping Charm said:


> @WARMACHINE Do you have a pic of your sqounker mech mod?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195





WARMACHINE said:


> RM2, definitely needs more airflow
> 
> View attachment 50656

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Vaping Charm said:


> I love dessert vapes
> 
> I'm interested to know what your volts and amp readings on your batteries are like on that .2 build
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195


It's reading on my Minikin 4.77 volts. And I'm taking 4-5 second hits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaping Charm

@WARMACHINE I love the paintwork on the mech. It looks like powdercoat 

Sent from my GT-I9195

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Vaping Charm said:


> @WARMACHINE I love the paintwork on the mech. It looks like powdercoat
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195


I assume it is. Think it is called Hammer tone, and from the industry I work in, that is a powder coat finish/colour.


----------



## Mark121m

Goblin Mini V2
Dual 8wrap Kanthal
0.4 ohm
Wattage 48 - 51w


----------



## Jan

20-30W but with 12 to 18mg liquid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

.24 Ohm on the Tornado @ 70W. Awesome vape. 22g wire, 4mm ID 6 wraps each.


----------



## Rob Fisher

0.21Ω on the DotMod Petri at 30% power on the Antz! Dual Alien Claptons. (Rough translation of 30% would be around 80 watts)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Keyaam

0.5ohm dual claptons 80watts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

2.2 ohms 
5.9 watts
18mg

@Jan, beat that

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

.29 ohms 2.94v 30w

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan

Silver said:


> 2.2 ohms
> 5.9 watts
> 18mg
> 
> @Jan, beat that


I must admit I am jealous on the battery life that your gonna get

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan

Jan said:


> I must admit I am jealous on the battery life that your gonna get


Btw just for the fun I put a new 1,8ohm coil in my nautilus mini and fired her up. Boy have we come a long way since the mAn was the talk of the town

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RiaanRed

Between 40 to 80 watts


----------



## VapeSnow

110-140watts


----------



## MarcoF

Always less than 40W with kanthal, but mainly in TC mode at 20-35J (or W) 
MarcoF 

Inviato dal mio LG-D855 utilizzando Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Dual 2.5 mm kanthal 7 wraps. Comes out to about 0.25 ohms vaping at 36 watts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis

Running dual fused claptons at the moment coming in at 0.3ohms - pushing 60w through them at the moment. 

Anything higher than that and the vape gets a bit warm for my liking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

Subvod toptank - 17W
Goblin mini V2 - 42W
TFV4 Mini - 44W
TFV4 - 85W
TF-RDTA - 95-115W


----------



## Andre

Cave Johnson said:


> Subvod toptank - 17W - *Waking up*
> Goblin mini V2 - 42W - *After coffee*
> TFV4 Mini - 44W - *Tea time*
> TFV4 - 85W - *After lunch*
> TF-RDTA - 95-115W - *After dinner*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## J.P

Toptank Nano @ 0.5 - 24-28W
Bellus UD @ 1.12 - 21 W


----------



## Greyz

Cave Johnson said:


> Subvod toptank - 17W
> Goblin mini V2 - 42W
> TFV4 Mini - 44W
> TFV4 - 85W
> TF-RDTA - 95-115W



How are you liking the TF-RDTA? I'm picking up mine from the PO after work today, I cant wait!


----------



## stevie g

REO with mako shorty RDA - 50W
Aromamizer supreme - 30/45W


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> 2.2 ohms
> 5.9 watts
> 18mg
> 
> @Jan, beat that


@Silver, I bet its a Reo RM2 thing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouder

I vape, anything between 0.1 - 1 Ohm, between 22 and 25Watt at this stage.

When I go to TC, I tend to go for 200 Degree Celcius at 38 Watt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Been using my friends Cuboid Mini with the notch coil and anywhere from 35W - 45W so far.


----------



## theyettie

93W on dual twisted SS 26AWG coils in the Avo. Comes in at 0.16ohm.


----------



## whatalotigot

I vape from about 120w to 180w. Depending on what coil im running. 

22g 3mm - 3.5mm id i will vape at 120w all day. 
I can also run the same setup on series box on full battery which will give me about 184w which is a lovely cloud. 

If Running claptons its 180w to 200w no problem!


----------



## Cave Johnson

Greyz said:


> How are you liking the TF-RDTA? I'm picking up mine from the PO after work today, I cant wait!



I'll get you in the appropriate thread


----------



## Yagya

Griffin & Crius - SS at 11-wraps, 0.3ohm. vaping at 45W
Billow V3 - SS at 10-wraps, 0.3ohm. vaping at 42.5W


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Depending on tank I vary from 30 being my base to around 85 on a big build or TFV4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m

It's so weird how different 2 setups are.

Built a Diablo 3ml tank and Goblin Mini v2
Using both Kanthal A1 @ 8 wraps
2mm I'D.
Same cottonbacon setup.

Diablo tank on the Kooperplus @ 0.45ohm
Goblin Mini on the Sigelei150 @ 0.49ohm

Kooperplus 27.5w can't go any more or else dry hits.
Sigelei running at 51w easy.
After 2/3sec pull not even a hint of Dry hits.
Flavour comes threw great.

Just really weird


----------



## DaveH

Vaping Charm said:


> Good Morning Everyone
> 
> I'm curious to know as to what wattage everyone is vaping at


Normally 13-14 Watts  occasionally 15 Watts when I get excited 
The gCeramic coil (0.9 ohm) 22 Watts
Dave


----------



## blujeenz

kayfun v3 mini= 30.3w 2.5mm id 28g kanthal
kayfun 3.1 =21w 2mm id 30g kanthal


----------



## Frikkie6000

40 to 80 watts depending on the build. but lately on 0.5ohm 50watts all the way on 1mg nic juice


----------



## MoeHS1

I'm at 25W with the stock 0.5 ohm coil on a Joyetech Cubis


----------



## Feliks Karp

50 watts on my kbox mini (single clapton at 0.5)
80-90watts on my rolo (dual claptons at 0.3)

Both 6mg nic.


----------



## KimVapeDashian

.45 dual kanthal claptons in a Griffin RTA (v1) on Vaporesso Tarot @ 100W


----------



## Mac75

Rolo dna with tornado
24g ss dual .25ohms
100w 1sec preheat punch @ 7
250deg 70w

Vs dna with moonshot
28g ss dual .50ohms
50w 1sec preheat punch @ 7
250deg 50w

Minikin with theorem
Notch ss single .29ohms
250deg 30w

Sig 213 with griffin 22
24g ss dual .25ohms
50w preheat 0.05sec
250deg 50w

Laisimo L1 with clone velocity tank
Notch coil ss single .29ohms
250deg 30w

Vs hexohm with tsunami
26/32g kanthal clapton dual .40ohms
Pot @ 30-50

Noisy with Indestructable
26/32g kanthal clapton dual .40ohms
Full charge @ 170w

Minivolt with avo 22
26/32g kanthal clapton single .80ohms
22w


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP

Dual 26g SS. 0.33. Vaping between 40-45 watts


----------



## Nightwalker

My Griffin I like cool, 50-70W
Dripper dodge v3 70-100W
Vicious ant 220w- seriously


----------



## bakersman

50 - 75 tank (aromamizer)
60 - 75 dripper (dark horse)


----------



## Caveman

Tornado RTA - 60 - 80W
Tsunami RDA - Twisted 26WAG SS - 0.2ohm - 60 - 90W
Kayfun Mini V3 - 0.9ohm Kanthal 26 - 15 -25 W

All depends what I'm in the mood for. I can chuck clouds like mad in the Tornado or just chill and enjoy the flavor of the Kayfun.


----------



## Ar53n1c

Smok TF RDTA at 30w to 40w


----------



## Casper

I run a dual coil setup in my Kanger Subtank. 

I'll usually run 24Ga Kathal A1, 2.5mm 7 wraps, that makes 0.22 Ohm, on VM Tropical Ice 14mg Nic, at 24Watt on my eVic VTC.


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

Dual 28G kanthal. 
0.4 ohm.
52W.
Soooooo yummy!


----------



## Junior

I'm currently trying out temp control, not bad at all. 

7 wrap fused clapton(reads .27 ohm) at 260 degrees celsius, and I have the wattage on 100W so it heats up very quick.
Temp control is cool because you don't get dry hits at all and you can have nice long and warm drags. 

But I will always be a wattage guy to be honest.


----------



## KZOR

55 to 65W depending on the juice I use. Higher watts bring out more flavour so when I vape complex recipes it is >60 and 1 to 3 flavouring juices then <55
That is using nichrome builds with CB v2.


----------



## Caveman

Junior said:


> I'm currently trying out temp control, not bad at all.
> 
> 7 wrap fused clapton(reads .27 ohm) at 260 degrees celsius, and I have the wattage on 100W so it heats up very quick.
> Temp control is cool because you don't get dry hits at all and you can have nice long and warm drags.
> 
> But I will always be a wattage guy to be honest.


I go between TC and Wattage mode all the time. Some times I run TC only for weeks, then I go back to Wattage for weeks. Lately I've been using NiChrome builds so its been mainly wattage mode.

I have lately found myself coming down in wattage a fair amount. Usually I would have been 60W +, now I find myself more often in the mid to high 40W range


----------



## Strontium

30W on the Melo Mini
40W-60W on the TFV8


----------



## andro

75 w on dripper .


----------



## Junior

Caveman said:


> I go between TC and Wattage mode all the time. Some times I run TC only for weeks, then I go back to Wattage for weeks. Lately I've been using NiChrome builds so its been mainly wattage mode.
> 
> I have lately found myself coming down in wattage a fair amount. Usually I would have been 60W +, now I find myself more often in the mid to high 40W range


What build do you vape with 40W?

And how is the NiChrome vs Stainless Steel?


----------



## Caveman

Junior said:


> What build do you vape with 40W?
> 
> And how is the NiChrome vs Stainless Steel?


I vape a 0.45ohm dual SS coils on 45W in my Tornado. I am a recent convert to NiChrome. Was using SS exclusively for a few months, then discovered NiChrome and so far it has been simply amazing. Haven't built super low with it yet though and haven't played around all that much. Just simple coils so far. I have it running in my Kayfun V5 at 0.7ohm and the flavor is insane


----------



## Junior

Caveman said:


> I vape a 0.45ohm dual SS coils on 45W in my Tornado. I am a recent convert to NiChrome. Was using SS exclusively for a few months, then discovered NiChrome and so far it has been simply amazing. Haven't built super low with it yet though and haven't played around all that much. Just simple coils so far. I have it running in my Kayfun V5 at 0.7ohm and the flavor is insane



I will have to give NiChrome a try then!


----------



## Tahir_Kai

Currently vaping anywhere between 50W-65W


----------



## Daniel

The Ohm calculator thingy tunes me I'm vaping at 40W on the Reo an 35W on the Pico Squeeze , don't own a fancy regulated mod anymore


----------



## StompieZA

Currently vape around 40w to 45w on my Evic Two with Aromamizer RDTA or my Aromamizer Supreme.


----------



## Gizmo

100W on Cleito 120

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

I hover between 30 - 45 watts


----------



## Keyaam

100 watts plus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries

RTA's 40-60 W with varying degrees of airflow based on whats inside the atty.
RDA's 80W (but that is only because the iPower is an 80W device)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader

Anything from 28-70 watts, depends on the coils and so on. Really want that Aspire Cleito 120, serious FOMO


----------



## Huffapuff

I'm most happy between 30 and 45 watts. But I've recently been vaping a lot of DIY chocolates and coffees which I find need lower wattages.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GG1

Happy at 30W with a 0.5 ohm coil. Is it just me, or are you lot also Vaping AAAALLLL day long... I just can't put it down

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine

Anything between 30W - minimum, and 55W maximum. BTW, I never use temp control.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Soutie

Yeah about 30w - 60w. The Vape gets a little too hot for my liking over that.
I don't really build fancy coils or anything, just simple micro coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

45w on single Clapton (Ni80 core, kanthal wrap, 0.77ohm) in pico/avo.
60w on single coil avo24 BA (3 strand twisted ni80 at 0.4ohm)
60w on dual coil avo24 BA ( 2 strand twisted Ni80 at 0.4ohm)
80w on dual coil velocity v2 (Ni80 at 0.4ohm)
Each of these current builds caters for a specific juice from my diy range. use the dripper for commercial juices as well.


----------



## Cor

Ime hitting my minikin and troll v 2 with a experement coilz we made from 26ga and 22ga ss sitting at a nice 0.10ohm with his first batch of diy juice nicely at 60w and shes a blowing


----------



## kev mac

Vaping Charm said:


> Good Morning Everyone
> 
> I'm curious to know as to what wattage everyone is vaping at
> 
> I'm currently vaping at 50w. Not a huge cloud chaser but when I do, I find 75 to be my limit
> 
> Are you a flavour chaser or a cloud chaser?
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Neil Schmidt
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195


I used to vape at relatively lower wattage exclusively in the low to mid twenties but now with all the newer coil types to choose from I find myself in the fifty or higher ranges more often.


----------



## jlw777

90w, 0.18, dual fused alien Clapton in Griffin 25, 110w on limitless RDTA dual fused alien Clapton at 0.14. I keep my battery volt around 4v - 4.20v

通过我的 HUAWEI GRA-L09 上的 Tapatalk发言

Reactions: Like 1


----------

